# Did the blazers win the series?



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeez way some people are reacting u would think they are onto 2nd round


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

15 Wins to go!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Of course they didn't win the series, but they definitely showed that they will not go away easy. Lillard played like the moment was not too big for him, and Aldridge/Batum played like veterans who would not be denied. Also, it looks like going to Wes early on the block against Harden was a good plan.

Lots of positive take-aways for the Blazers, but the series is far from over.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This guy is clearly a gimmick poster.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> This guy is clearly a gimmick poster.


Doesn't mean the rest of us can't have good conversations in the threads he starts.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

they won the series


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> they won the series


Won the whole playoffs as far as I'm concerned. 

Hand them the title.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Doesn't mean the rest of us can't have good conversations in the threads he starts.





seifer0406 said:


> they won the series





R-Star said:


> Won the whole playoffs as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Hand them the title.


I sit corrected.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I sit corrected.


I was only kidding. Don't hand the Blazers the title. They shouldn't have even made the playoffs. Its all over, the sky is falling, the Blazers season is ruined!

Right Mixy?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just hope every game in this series goes to overtime.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I honestly think Mixums would be disappointed if the Blazers won the title. Not that he's a real Blazers fan, anyway.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

No way he's a Blazers fan. He is their biggest hater.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Trent said:


> No way he's a Blazers fan. He is their biggest hater.


I think he's simultaneously their biggest fan AND biggest hater.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Never doubt the mind of a pessimist. They can be weird.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Well this is interesting


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

mixums said:


> Well this is interesting


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> Jeez way some people are reacting u would think they are onto 2nd round


Shut up, Mixums.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

And all is quiet..... Blazers will lose in 6


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

all is quiet because your thread and you suck.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

mixums said:


> And all is quiet..... Blazers will lose in 6


Is this like when you said "Mark my words, they will miss the playoffs!"

There's only one prophet around here, and you're looking at him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, well now that its impossible for the Blazers to lose in 6, where is Mixums with a follow up post?

Mixy!?! Here Mixy Mixy!?!?

Where are you?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

mixums said:


> And all is quiet..... Blazers will lose in 6


Your elaborate reverse jinx seems to be paying off.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

they lose in 7


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> they lose in 7


Mixums, shut up.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

Hmmmm, I wonder if Blazers won the series? 

I guess we'll never know.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Shut up, mixums


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Look we all know Houston was better team and outplayed blazers. Portland got more bounces and a prayer answered. Sorry it's the truth


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mixums said:


> Look we all know Houston was better team and outplayed blazers. Portland got more bounces and a prayer answered. Sorry it's the truth


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

mixums said:


> Look we all know Houston was better team and outplayed blazers. Portland got more bounces and a prayer answered. Sorry it's the truth


bahahahaha 

blazers marching on, houston going home. 

Damian Lillard is an executioner!


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Basel said:


> I honestly think Mixums would be disappointed if the Blazers won the title. Not that he's a real Blazers fan, anyway.


Really though, they could win the title this season and he'd be saying they'll never repeat and got lucky the entire way.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

No way they beat spurs or mavs.... Zero chance


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mixums must be the most pessimistic man on Earth. I wonder if he spontaneously combusted when the Blazers won the series (and he replied one minute above my post, so I guess I have my answer).


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Shut up, Mixums.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

What I think of Mixums posts.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Spurs will embarrass the blazers. 5 games or less. I'd bet anyone


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

mixums said:


> Spurs will embarrass the blazers. 5 games or less. I'd bet anyone


Your continued commitment to this reverse jinx is impressive. Blazers fans everywhere thank you!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

mixums said:


> Spurs will embarrass the blazers. 5 games or less. I'd bet anyone


Why would anyone give a shit if you'd bet them?

You'd bet anyone the Blazers weren't going to make the playoffs. 
You'd bet anyone they were going to lose every single game to the Rockets in round 1. 
Now its that they'll lose in 5 games to San Antonio.

Here's an idea. Shut up. 

There's honestly something mentally wrong with a guy who keeps acting the way you do. I mean that honestly. Somethings wrong with you.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Why would anyone give a shit if you'd bet them?
> 
> You'd bet anyone the Blazers weren't going to make the playoffs.
> You'd bet anyone they were going to lose every single game to the Rockets in round 1.
> ...


I disagree wholeheartedly. His strategy has been working great for the Blazers so far. Why not keep it up?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly. His strategy has been working great for the Blazers so far. Why not keep it up?


The anti 77AJ?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Why would anyone give a shit if you'd bet them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relax. It's just an act. He's a gimmick poster.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Relax. It's just an act. He's a gimmick poster.


I don't understand the gimmick. If my team was in the playoffs I'd never let some gimmick take over me enjoying the team. 

I get the whole gimmick poster thing. I mean hey, I've never even had a drink in my life, and actually do a lot of meditation and yoga. The angry drunk is all an act for the internet, but still, I'm here to talk about basketball. Mixum is here to shit on his team? 

Odd gimmick.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/reverse_jinx


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

#ShutUpMixums


----------

